# going to be messy!!!!



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

well peeps me and the other half work shifts days and nights not on same shift so as shes at work and i'm not called at B&Q today and got a pack of 50mm jablite polystyrene to start making some fake rock background and something bit different for the viv.have seen you guys' work on here and was inspired so can blame all of you!!!
armed with said poly and various tools am now cutting the poly in the living room and glueing and so on 
will take pics as i go and post them later(maybe) have had couple of bottles of my mates home made cider so as the title says think its going to be messy 
wish me luck and hope tuther half doesnt get and early finish :gasp:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

ok so pics as promised,got a viv off a mate and its boring in my opinion,tried bark and sand(know that grates with most)but our 2 beardies seam ok with it but it was still a wooden box with glass front so decided to try to make a feature of it(in it)








started with this 
and took some measurements and made a modular piece that will go into a bigger viv(looking at converting a sideboard)when needed 
made a corner piece








used gorrilla glue got it from tesco as it seems cheaper from them at mo


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

didnt really have a theme but am thinking 'lego'for next build but continued with an into the dark blind i'm not sure moment 
stuck some extra bits on to build height 








ended up like this 








a we have a log burner in conservatory and the better half lit it before going to work i put the poker in it and used that to shape and melt the poly and smooth off the sides 








*** packet for scale 








finally mixed some B&Q pre-mixed filler with tile grout and pva(wood glue)with water and brushed it on and left to dry 
ps i have texted the better half and told her so she will expect it on the top of the hob in kitchen when she gets home after a night shift :2thumb:
will paint it up and post more pics as and when


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

as is at mo all grouted/filler/pva drying in kitchen


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

well i'm f:censor:g impressed:whistling2:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

PS forgot to add did have our springer spaniel helping to pick up all the off cuts she thought she was helping but really wasnt


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Coming along nicely, what are you going to cover it with ?

And are those hot dogs any good?, always find the wet jar ones tasteless


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

possibly cover/coat it with masonary paint as have about 5 litres of it in garage and its water based so once dry should pose no problem to my beardies 
ps the sausages are tasteless tubes of mulch but the jar was heavy enough to hold the glue for small amount of time 
my mrs buys the sausages shes german squaddie kid and it takes her back in time bratwursts and all that s:censor:t,i tell her she's a relative of adolf and eat 'em if forced but with loads of sauce 
ps don't tell her i said so:bash: lol


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

oh and i cleaned all my mess up she came home and said "thats ok" went to bed and is now snoring the b:censor:d estate out 
maybe i'll stay in the living room with the snake and the beardies and the gecko :gasp:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

its now 03.37am and i've just mixed a batch of grout filler and pva glue with water and brushed the whole of this again so its dry in morning ready for paint hopefully . . . i must be stark raving mad and i hope these 2 beardies appreciate what i've been doing for them:2thumb:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow that's amazing :gasp:


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey mate looks well good
I've got a same viv with wood and glass front and the back and sides look horrible seeing as there bare. 
how much was the styrene from b+q
make sure to take more pics as I'd like to see the end result
simon


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

more pics to follow in a bit the polystyrene was £13.68 for a pack of 5 sheets 50mm thick
easier to get home in pack but it is cheaper if you buy an 8'x4' sheet


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

as promised some more pics,mixed in some brown emulsion with the grout/filler mix and coated it again








close up showing texture and details
























added some darker/shading 








just let it dry out thoroughly now and see if they like it : victory:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

new viv should be here tomorrow and going to set it all up and make customn background so started on it tonight,copied the design off a key ring and drew it up on polystyrene,then used a knife heated up in a blowtorch flame to cut the shape 
i then used the blowtorch to melt and burn the front to look like rock
















once all shaped i mixed some external waterproof filler/small amout of grout and some pva sealant and gave it its first coat
the filler is grey so looks stonelike already


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

this panel will be in the centre on the back of the viv and will decide what else goes either side when i get to that bit 
will keep posting pics as it goes : victory:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't that the fat face logo?

fat face logo - Google Search

Looks fantastic  well done

Benn


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

BennReptiles said:


> Isn't that the fat face logo?
> 
> fat face logo - Google Search
> 
> ...


well spotted young man it is, used it cos its simple for one thing and hoping to go for an aussie/beach/desert/surf type theme with the viv so thought it kind of fitted


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

have painted this now,background is a pale leafy green and the logo is a deep/dull red will post some pics in a bit


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

looks fab  iv just ordered all the bits to do a background for my new 4x2x2


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

LadyVampire21 said:


> looks fab  iv just ordered all the bits to do a background for my new 4x2x2


any theme?? keep us posted :2thumb:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good mate...

Going to order some maple contiboard via work to build me viv 
(30"x71"x24" WxHxD - includes top & bottom cupboards) next week 

I have some sheets of Jablite, 100mm & 25mm thick in our sheet shed
not sure if there actually on the books!...might have to borrow them :whistling2:

Well gotta be some perks to being an assistant manager eh? :2thumb:

Gonna give the same thing a try


----------



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it may sound like a stupid question but what glue have you been using to stick the poly together? is it just normal PVA?


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

fredsshed said:


> any theme?? keep us posted :2thumb:


Im torn between australian rocky theme or egyptian....


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

antpaz17 said:


> I know it may sound like a stupid question but what glue have you been using to stick the poly together? is it just normal PVA?


i used gorrilla glue,its actually for metal,plastic,glass wood got it from tesco the gorilla brand do all different types and tape too 
i did mix some pva wood glue in with the grout/filler mix just to help it stick to poly and seal it


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

well after 3 coats of filler/grout/pva/water mix i painted it today got some kids paint for £3.99 from poundstretcher red,blue,green adn yellow
mixed up a light leafy green colour and painted it all
















aaagggghhhh got more pics but photobucket really slow


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

painted the logo in a dull almost brick red mixed up from the red,yellow and a bit of green


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

LadyVampire21 said:


> Im torn between australian rocky theme or egyptian....


 
egyptian i think ha ha nice and easy to start with:lol2:


----------



## dannyvalley (Dec 13, 2011)

fredsshed said:


> well peeps me and the other half work shifts days and nights not on same shift so as shes at work and i'm not called at B&Q today and got a pack of 50mm jablite polystyrene to start making some fake rock background and something bit different for the viv.have seen you guys' work on here and was inspired so can blame all of you!!!
> armed with said poly and various tools am now cutting the poly in the living room and glueing and so on
> will take pics as i go and post them later(maybe) have had couple of bottles of my mates home made cider so as the title says think its going to be messy
> wish me luck and hope tuther half doesnt get and early finish :gasp:


lol this looks realy interesting


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

dannyvalley said:


> lol this looks realy interesting


thanks : victory:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

ell new viv should have been here last week but didnt come in to rep shop,told it would be mon so hopefully here tomorrow 
started on 2nd panel to go next to fat face logo photos to follow,cant wait to get started on building up the new viv now


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

finally got the new viv on fri so onwards with the build
its a 4'x2'x2'








stuck some vinyl/cushion flooring to one side and then started with the rest,made another panel for the cool end 








and a base section to over lap the flooring








at the left side basking end used some roof slates and made shelves 








i put the 'fat face'logo panel in the middle and then cut left and right sides to suit








supported the shelves then gave it all 3 coats of grout/filler/pva mix and painted with water based childs poster paint








painted right side with hollow for food dish
neighbours dad likes messing with wood so asked him to make surfboard and then used it for a shelf to 








made supports for board to hopefully look like waves 








got it all painted now and 2 coats of water based clear varnish satin finish so it can be wiped clean and is virtually water proof so hopefully be able to be rubbed/wiped clean








will get some more pics in morn in the daylight when all varnish etc is dry 
also sealed round all edges where it meets sides of viv with silicone to kep the crics and things from finding hideaway holes


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome dude : victory:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks:blush: next door but 1 just popped round as they just got 2 beardies and wants me to do something for them when they get next bigger viv :gasp:


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks fantastic :2thumb: ....... looking forward to see what you do for the neighbour.

Have started mine now.... realy liked the "grand canyon" viv becky did so trying to do sumthing simalar with the new 4x2x2 iv just ordered


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

LadyVampire21 said:


> Looks fantastic :2thumb: ....... looking forward to see what you do for the neighbour.


oooerrr that sounds wrong on so many levels :devil:
told them to think of a theme :blush:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

took lap top in for repair so borrowing mates at min,not got soft wear to upload pics from phone but should get ours back tomorrow so will up load more pics they both seem to like new viv and were not phased by moving put them in with some veg and crics and they both scoffed straight away 
have been exploring and basking at both ends and dont appear stressed at all which is all good : victory:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

chilling out on surfboard in new viv


----------

